# Not enough rangers...



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

So we always hear how there arent enough rangers to keep people from breaking the law, WB especially. Why is it everytime we go to Munroe Falls swim park, there's anywhere from 5-10 rangers on duty? Ok, maybe not 10 but definitely at least 5 at a time. It just seems excessive, mainly when they're spread thin as is. Hmm...

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Probably the perks of them being able to cool off in the pool or the water slides for free!  ...and they are visible to the public that way...oh, and maybe their wife and kids are enjoying the water park?? Kinda like the ol'myth that policeman hang out in DunkinDonuts! 

It is really odd though that WB has SO MANY offenders, yet the other water bodies at patrolled or people follow the laws. I've been to Fairport 4 times this season and stopped by CG or DNR all 4 times for safety checks. Why do we not have that type of policing on other bodies of water??


----------



## buckeyemaxx (Jul 12, 2007)

The county parks (Munroe Falls, Silver Lake, etc) typically have ranger stations on premisis so the rangers are almost always near. The state has a much, much larger area to cover. 

I would love to see more enforcement for littering...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

West Branch was patrolled heavy Friday night.There's only so many Rangers to go around let alone the 1 ODNR State Wildlife Officer we have per county......Mark


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

in my opinion there are entirely too many enforcers of law( enforcing bad laws ) per citizen , but I thought this was not a pollitical site...

how's fish'n ?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

barf said:


> in my opinion there are entirely too many enforcers of law( enforcing bad laws ) per citizen , but I thought this was not a pollitical site...
> 
> how's fish'n ?


Come do my job for a day and see how short handed we are!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

To the Rangers, Coast Guard and ODNR officers we thank you and do appriceate what you are able to do. The old addage of where are the cops when you need one, or, the second we do violate a law by mistake it is right in front of the local cops. If we had to pay for all the officers that are needed we couldnt afford it. But Thats what reserve officer progams are for. Like some of deputies on portage. If it means that much and someone is fisically able they sure could help out our lakes by volunteering. 
Oh well with that I'll just say "THANK YOU" to those out there taking care of bussiness.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> To the Rangers, Coast Guard and ODNR officers we thank you and do appriceate what you are able to do. The old addage of where are the cops when you need one, or, the second we do violate a law by mistake it is right in front of the local cops. If we had to pay for all the officers that are needed we couldnt afford it. But Thats what reserve officer progams are for. Like some of deputies on portage. If it means that much and someone is fisically able they sure could help out our lakes by volunteering.
> Oh well with that I'll just say "THANK YOU" to those out there taking care of bussiness.


i second that


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I would not complain about a fishing license increase if the additional funds went straight to the salaries of additional enforcement officials. It would actually provide more than a 1-to-1 dollar benefit since the additional rangers would probably result in additional citations. I don't know how many fishing licenses are sold in Ohio, but multiply that number by something like ten bucks (increase license to $30.00 - now in line with other states) and that's a fair number of salaries that are paid. Everything else goes up in price but the fishing license has been around $20.00 for a very long time. One of the best deals around, especially since those under 16 and over 65 are waived.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steel Cranium said:


> I would not complain about a fishing license increase if the additional funds went straight to the salaries of additional enforcement officials. It would actually provide more than a 1-to-1 dollar benefit since the additional rangers would probably result in additional citations. I don't know how many fishing licenses are sold in Ohio, but multiply that number by something like ten bucks (increase license to $30.00 - now in line with other states) and that's a fair number of salaries that are paid. Everything else goes up in price but the fishing license has been around $20.00 for a very long time. One of the best deals around, especially since those under 16 and over 65 are waived.


i second that !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> I would not complain about a fishing license increase if the additional funds went straight to the salaries of additional enforcement officials. It would actually provide more than a 1-to-1 dollar benefit since the additional rangers would probably result in additional citations. I don't know how many fishing licenses are sold in Ohio, but multiply that number by something like ten bucks (increase license to $30.00 - now in line with other states) and that's a fair number of salaries that are paid. Everything else goes up in price but the fishing license has been around $20.00 for a very long time. One of the best deals around, especially since those under 16 and over 65 are waived.


People who fish year round are usually More than happy to pay only 20 bucks to fish all year, sounds like a bargin if you go out 50 or more times during the year. But to someone who only goes 3-10 times a year it seems like a lot. And if the price jumps to 30 bucks im sure that quite a few of those are not an enthusiast aren't going to drop 30 bucks to fish so few times a year.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I live across the street from Wingfoot Lake State park and saw a division of watercraft boat being towed down into the park yesterday afternoon and also saw a Sheriff's department boat being towed past my house later. I was wondering if anyone on here was fishing there this weekend and if the officers were checking boats on the lake ?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> I would not complain about a fishing license increase if the additional funds went straight to the salaries of additional enforcement officials. It would actually provide more than a 1-to-1 dollar benefit since the additional rangers would probably result in additional citations. I don't know how many fishing licenses are sold in Ohio, but multiply that number by something like ten bucks (increase license to $30.00 - now in line with other states) and that's a fair number of salaries that are paid. Everything else goes up in price but the fishing license has been around $20.00 for a very long time. One of the best deals around.
> 
> Almost all correct....The guys were born before Jan. 1,1938 are exempt and get a free license each year.Those that were born after Jan. 1,1938 pay 1/2 price, or $10.00 for their licenses.This has been in effect the past 4 years.Too bad the state doesn't offer lifetime licenses for a 1 time fee as other states have in place for hunting and fishing..........Mark


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> People who fish year round are usually More than happy to pay only 20 bucks to fish all year, sounds like a bargin if you go out 50 or more times during the year. But to someone who only goes 3-10 times a year it seems like a lot. And if the price jumps to 30 bucks im sure that quite a few of those are not an enthusiast aren't going to drop 30 bucks to fish so few times a year.


It is a deal, even at 3-10 times a year. What else can you do with thirty bucks? Fill a portion of your gas tank. Have a dinner for two at a mid-range restaurant. A round of drinks or two at the pub. I pay more than double my Ohio residence fee to fish in Michigan every year. Even if they raise the license to $25 (still a deal when compared to other states), they would have somewhere between three and five million bucks to pay for better enforcement. The problem is that some or most the fund increase would probably find its way to other places.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Almost all correct....The guys were born before Jan. 1,1938 are exempt and get a free license each year.Those that were born after Jan. 1,1938 pay 1/2 price, or $10.00 for their licenses.This has been in effect the past 4 years.Too bad the state doesn't offer lifetime licenses for a 1 time fee as other states have in place for hunting and fishing..........Mark


Didn't know about the new senior license. The old folks I fish with are all in the "free" zone.

I would like to see Ohio adopt a "conservationist" license like Canada and some other states have where the possession limits are extremely low (keep fish that you can't successfully revive, release all others).


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Why increase fishing license fees and make fisherman pay to police the lakes when pleasure boater's need most of the policing? I say target boat/PWC registrations if anything. I'm not sure what you need to run a jet ski but you get the drift. Target everyone that uses the lakes, not just sportsman. I would also like to see stiff penalties for unsafe acts. Maybe a year long suspension for more than one unsafe act per year. That way people would be forced to learn the rules if they want to continue enjoying the resource.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

I agree, charge pleasure boaters as well. It seems like they are the ones who drive me crazy at the boat ramps also.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Mad Mac, those are good ideas !


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Why has our society turned into a bunch of reckless morons that don't care about anybody but themselves?

How many remember when people were responsible for their actions?

Just asking the obvious.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Asking the government to raise fees or taxes on anything is equal to begging wolves to eat your sheep. Get a grip guys.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

papaperch said:


> Asking the government to raise fees or taxes on anything is equal to begging wolves to eat your sheep. Get a grip guys.


LOL Papa. I agree. I can hardly afford to fish now. I was just saying if they were to raise the cost of something to provide more enforcement get everybody. Not just one segment.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

the government doesnt need any more of my money!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was at Berlin today and it was the boats with fishing rods sticking up that were not obeying the no wake around bridges. I agree we need more rangers. I have been back in Ohio since 04 and have only been approached once by a ranger while shore fishing at Petros in Canton.

Maybe they could ask for volunteers. You would have to pass a background check, take a class and test. Then the volunteers would wear a hat,shirt, some sort of badge(no gun) and a radio to call for a regular ranger when needed for arrests and citations. The volunteers could give warnings(no wake), explain rule of the water(right of way), show a presence at ramps to do equipment checks and traffic control especially on weekends. This would free the regular rangers to deal with the worst offenders.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

First and foremost we should applaud and commend all of our law enforcement officers! Secondly, you have to remember that Metroparks, State Parks, Wildlife Officers, and Watercraft officers have different jurisdictions, missions, and authority. Yes some overlap, but in the case of metroparks situation, they typically only patrol their respective park or parks nearby, hence the reason you see them all the time. I think its great to see their presence, that alone I'm sure diminishes crime. They are people just like us who entered the profession for the love of the outdoors to preserve our natural resources!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

First and foremost we should applaud and commend all of our law enforcement officers! 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=177658#ixzz1RMudZCTd
All I gotta say is......."DITTO"
donm


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I do applaud and commend anyone who serves in any uniform. My previous idea is how can we help them to better serve us.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Steel Cranium said:


> I would not complain about a fishing license increase if the additional funds went straight to the salaries of additional enforcement officials. It would actually provide more than a 1-to-1 dollar benefit since the additional rangers would probably result in additional citations. I don't know how many fishing licenses are sold in Ohio, but multiply that number by something like ten bucks (increase license to $30.00 - now in line with other states) and that's a fair number of salaries that are paid. Everything else goes up in price but the fishing license has been around $20.00 for a very long time. One of the best deals around, especially since those under 16 and over 65 are waived.


I don't know about "in line with most other states." I think Ohio's fees are ridiculous. I moved here from NC where you can get a Sportsman's License (State Hunting/State Fishing/Big Game with 6 deer tags, 2 black bear tags, 2 turkey tags, 2 boar tags) all for $40.

I think the real problem lies in that the State government needs to cut the pork and spend the DNR money on DNR projects/expenses. It's not that the money isn't there so much as it is being sent to non-related places, like overpaid officials.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Social pressure is far more effective than state presence. If you see someone abusing the commons, tell them so. Asking someone to pick up their trash, slow down in a no wake, or to be careful is more effective than a fine. Citations usually incite indignation in offenders. They pay the fine and feel that they have made amends. Public scorn embarrasses the hell out of most people. That leaves a taste in one's mouth.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I usually avoid lakes on the weekends because of pleasure boaters
I have seen 1 Ranger in 3 years on 2 lakes but I don't go to the bigger lakes either


----------



## clfew (Feb 5, 2008)

Went to West Branch Thursday not a Ranger in sight but the Pleasure boater that kept circling us as we tried to fish WAS A MORON do they not know what NO WAKE means How do you pull a skier that close to shore? circling a fishing boat on every lap, do you have a Brain? The thing that bugs me most this was by the Island not even in Ski zone circling us between Island and shore as fast as that boat would go, GET A BRAIN


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

After the recent information we have on the ODNR, and my personal experience with them, (voluteered for 15 years pf, ntf, du, ect) I am gonna take a pass on the "we need more officers" and vote more for a better approach to managing with what we have. Layed out boat with twin yamaha 140 outboards to patrol Berlin? Come on man! 

http://www.peoplesdefender.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=2&ArticleID=131246

http://outdoorswithfrischkorn.blogspot.com/2010/04/top-ohio-wildlife-officials-indicted.html


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I just wish someone could do something about all the trash on the banks. I went fishing last night and picked up 2 shopping bags worth...I didnt even have to supply the shopping bags because the slobs left them there too.

Seriously how hard is it to put the garbage you generate in a bag and take it home and put it in the trash can?

*PICK YOUR GARBAGE UP!!!!!*


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

clfew said:


> Went to West Branch Thursday not a Ranger in sight but the Pleasure boater that kept circling us as we tried to fish WAS A MORON do they not know what NO WAKE means How do you pull a skier that close to shore? circling a fishing boat on every lap, do you have a Brain? The thing that bugs me most this was by the Island not even in Ski zone circling us between Island and shore as fast as that boat would go, GET A BRAIN


One of the biggest reasons I don't go to West Branch very often anymore.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

charles mills is the same way. alot of the places you fish is in trash piles. Alot of old tires also. But ya people just need to pick up and quit being slobs.And its amazing how the pleasure boaters are dumb like that. At the mills youll be shore fishing and theyll be cruising so close to shore there out boards are hitting fallen tree TOPS not to mention your line. Theres 1675 acres to that lake and they want to drive on top of you. We have a canoe that we take out and theyll come within 5 feet of us with wake higher then our boat side.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Your post is the main reason I will only got to electric motor only lakes in my canoe. I dont know if the pleasure boaters are really that sadistic and inconsiderate or if it is just that they are that dumb.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

lakota said:


> I just wish someone could do something about all the trash on the banks. I went fishing last night and picked up 2 shopping bags worth...I didnt even have to supply the shopping bags because the slobs left them there too.
> 
> Seriously how hard is it to put the garbage you generate in a bag and take it home and put it in the trash can?
> 
> *PICK YOUR GARBAGE UP!!!!!*


lakota,

Thank you so much for doing your part to help keep our shorelines clean. I wish there were many more like you. Our lakes are public lands and essentially people who litter are trashing their own backyard. Nobody wants to fish in a garbage dump. I can't even tell you how many water bottles, styrofoam cups and plastic bait cups I've fished out of the lake when out there too. Folks need to remember to pack it in, pack it out. Preserve it and you'll have clean water to fish, boat, and swim in for many years. Trash it and it will become trash. Thanks again.

Ranger Julie


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Words cant express how angry the trash makes me. We run into this up in the Allegheny National forest where we camp too. On one outing we filled several 55 gallon trash bags with other people's garbage. We took a friend and his son camping up there once and they promptly started dropping thier trash where ever they generated it. I told them I had a bag set up for trash. He said that the "park workers" could clean it up. After explaining to them that we were in the middle of a vast National Forest and no one would come to clean it up and a brief arguement ending with my threatening to leave the two of them there they gave in to my unreasonable demands started to throw thier garbage in the bag. I never invited them to go with us again. We all have a right to enjoy our outdoors time in a clean environment and lazy jerks that throw crap all over take that right from us. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

You arent old enough to remember the Indian in his canoe looking at the trash and dead fish in the water and on the banks. 
Here it is.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/ce/People_Start_Pollution_-_1971_Ad.jpg

I do hope it works.I think his name was "Crying Eyes Cody."
later
donm


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhh... the tragedy of the commons. We just need the state to do MORE. I would gladly pay a private property owner a good bit of my income to fish a privately owned lake and not deal with this style of crap. But no one can actually quantify how much of his own tax "contribution" goes to support the public lakes. I actually tip my hat to the abusers... I will continue in kind: Taking undersized fish above creel limits and leaving trash.. why not? I am not paying any extra for it, right?


----------

